# Violin Concerto



## MusicSoundsNice

This is my first go at trying to write a serious piece, and its a violin concerto  I don't really have any prior knowledge of composing, and the only software I have access to, is the free music writer - Musescore, so any feedback on the composition will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TRendfrey

The oboe really dominates over the rest of the instruments. I would like to comment on the whole piece, but all I can hear is the oboe/clarinet melodies.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I don't know what to say. A Violin Concerto without an audible violin solo! You've got the balances so completely wrong, you've made a nonsense of the music. It's impossible to tell if it's any good or not in this state.


----------



## MusicSoundsNice

Thanks for the feedback. I found the mixer for the software, and made a few changes here and there; but I mainly just turned the solo violin volume up.

(Draft 2: 



).

Again, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------

